# (*·.¸صـــــلاة العـــــائلـــــة¸.·*)



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2010)

(*·.¸صـــــلاة العـــــائلـــــة¸.·*)​ 
أيُّهــــا القـــديـــــس يـــــوســـــــــف الحــــارس والمــــــدبّـــــــر للبيـــت الـــذي ​ 
نشــــــأ وتـــرعـــرَعَ فيــــهِ يســــــوع أيهـــا العــــامِــــلُ الــــذي مـــا عرِفَ ​ 
الكـلـــــــل وحَفِــــــظَ بمنتَهـــــى الأمــــانــــــة، مـــا عَـهِــــدَ بـــِـــهِ اللـــه إليــــه، ​ 
إحـــمِ عـــائــــلاتنــا ونّـورهــا وادفـــع عنهــــا الأذى. 
أيـتـــهـــا العـــذراء مـــريــــم، أم الكنيســــة كــــونــــي أمــاً لكُـــلِ عـائلـــة مــن ​ 
عـائــلاتنـــا لتصبـــح بمعـــونتـــكِ الــدائمـــة، كنــائـــس منــزليّـــة يشــــعّ فيهــــا ​ 
الإيمــــان، ويســـودهــــا الحــــب‘ ويـحــيـيـــهــــا الـــــــرجــــــــاء. يـــا ​ 
خـــادمـــــة الــــــربّ الأمـيـنــــــة، كـــونـــي مثــالاً لكـــل فــردٍ مـــن أفـــرادٍ ​ 
عــائـــلاتنـــــا ليُـــريــــدَ مــا يُــريـــدُه لـــه الـــــربّ بتــواضـــع وسخـــاء. يــا ​ 
مـــن تــألّمــــتِ مــع ابنـــك المصلــــوب، خفِفّـــــي مـــــــن آلام ​ 
عــــائــــــلاتنـــــــــــــــا. ​ 
أيهــــا المسيــــح، أملــــك علــــى عــائـــلاتنــــا، ​ 
وكُــــن حــــاضـــراً فيهــــا، كمـــا كنـــتَ فـــي قـــانـــا الجليـــل، وجُــــد عليهــــا ​ 
بالنــــور والفــــــرح والقـــــوة. أفــــض بــركـــاتِـــكَ عليـهـــــا، بالمحبــّــة والســــلام.
يـــا عــائلـــة النـــاصـــرةِ المقـــدســـــــة، التــــي عشـــــتِ عيشــــةً صــــامتـــة، ​ 
وعـــانيــــتِ مــــن فقــــرٍ واضطهـــــاد وتهجيـــــر، ســـاعـــدي عــائـــلاتنـــا ​ 
لتقــــوم بــأمـــانـــة بمسـؤوليــاتهــا اليــوميــــّة، وتتحمـــّــل بـــايمــــانٍ ​ 
متــــاعــــبَ الحيــــاة ومشقّــــاتهــــا وتهتَـــــمّ بسخــــاء بحـــاجــــاتِ ​ 
الآخــــريـــــن، وتُتِـــــــمَ بفــــرح إرادة اللــــــــــه. ​ 
أعضـــدي عـــائـــلاتنــــا فـــي مسيــــرة القــــداســــــة، لتكـــــونَ خميـــــرةَ ​ 
حــــبٍّ ووحـــــدةٍ وأمـــــانـــــــــــةٍ فـــــــــي قلــــــــــبِ العـــــالــــــــــــم. ​

آميــــــــــن​ 




​


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي 
مرسي لمرووورك الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

رائعه جدا جدا
شكرا الرب يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رائعه جدا جدا​
> 
> شكرا الرب يباركك​




 النهيسى


----------



## smith717 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*Happy New Year 2011!*

Happy New Year 2011!power and balance power balance power balance wholesalecheap power balancepower balance for sale


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

*رد: Happy New Year 2011!*



smith717 قال:


> happy new year 2011!power and balancepower balance power balance wholesalecheap power balancepower balance for sale


 وكل سنة وانت بالف خير
مرسي لمرووورك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




شكرااا لمرورك الرااائع​


​​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

​


----------

